# Large Vendor Event - Food Holding



## krj (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm going to do a large vendor event the second week in October during my county's arts and crafts event. It's a Saturday and Sunday event, and there are thousands of people that flood through the fairgrounds where it's held. Personally, even though I only like 12 minutes away, I avoid that place like the plague. In fact I can't even remember the last time I even went to the event. But I trying to get more big cooks under my belt, and this is a perfect place to start.

I spoke with one of the organizers Saturday, got the paperwork I need to fill out, along with all their regulations. After asking her a few questions she informed me I wouldn't be able to have the smoker right at my booth. This is understandable from a safety perspective, but it presents a problem with how to keep my pulled pork warm for the length on Saturday and then again on Sunday. It's only a 10x10 booth, and I will have access to electricity if needed. I'm just starting out, and pretty much investing what money I can, when I can, so I can't afford a nice big steamer table at the moment.

I haven't decided how many pounds of meat I'm cooking, but I'm leaning towards 300-400lbs uncooked weight of pork butt, so 150-200lbs cooked. I did a cook last month that was 40lbs cooked and that filled up three 9x18 pans after it was pulled. I'll likely do 2/3s of the meat for the busier day which is Saturday, so I'm looking at 8-12 pans on Saturday.

Any thoughts on how to affordably keep the meat warm and servable for the day?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 24, 2018)

Sucks you cant have your smoker there. People smell that smoke and flock to it!

Crock pots maybe? But it might kinda look like a grandma pot luck lunch at church. You could keep the warm butts in coolers there and just pull one at a time but not sure how that would work out either.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

You might want to check if there is a party rental store in your area.
We have one near me that rents all sorts of stuff. Amoung those are warming tables for events like you are facing.
I would wonder if the electrical supply could handle the wattage you would need though.
Can you use Sterno heated serving trays?
Kind of a shame they don't have an area for food service, or food trucks.
Be a Speer-point and innovate.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

You can probably rent Cambros from a rental place which hold food trays and do a great job retaining heat. I have 2 that hold 6 each of the full size chaffing pans and do a great job for me. Follow your health dept rules to a T avoid getting shut down remember health safety first always.

Warren


----------



## krj (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm from a very small area, but that's a good thought on renting whatever I need.

How long will those Cambros hold temperature? I had the thought of borrowing a couple MES from family members, and basically using them as a low temp oven.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 24, 2018)

Borrow every Turkey roaster you can. They’ll hold your meat to temp and you won’t have to rent anything. 

I have a feeling the mes option will work but dry out your meat. Unless you leave them whole and then pull them as needed. Which is also a good idea. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 24, 2018)

I just helped my buddy run our third straight year at the fastesr horses festival in Michigan. Usually around 60,000 people attend. We have a nice steamer at one location but we are forced to use turkey roasters at another. They work well.

Scott


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

Cambros will hold temperatures for a long time just make sure meat is to temp before placing in them. I would get one chaffing pan with Sterno's to serve from. (they have a water pan that is heated by the sterno) I hope I've been of some help.

Warren


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 24, 2018)

Sam's club near me has tin pans, metal holders and candles to burn under them to keep food warm. You could probably get them online, like from Amazon or from a restaurant supply store as well. 
https://m.samsclub.com/ip/catering-...em&kclid=a66e6866-89c7-40a3-be3c-f292051c7eed

You'd have to stir to prevent scorching and monitor liquid content, which would help keep it from scorching and from drying out though evaporation. Maybe more liquid than you'd normally use, like have your finishing sauce on hand. That seems like the most inexpensive yet professional looking way to serve that I can think of. I'd also probably keep finished ones foil wrapped in coolers and shred as needed, for lack of a better option. Or, have somebody bringing them to you from the smoker, if possible. They have to rest anyway, so you have wiggle room.

And, like 

 HalfSmoked
 said, follow your health dept rules to a T! Make sure the meat is always held and served at a safe temp.

Good luck! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## krj (Jul 24, 2018)

So after some searching, the nearest rental place I found with Cambros I found this. https://www.aaapartyrental.com/equipment.asp?action=category&category=72&key=CAMBROFDDBLSHEET

It says it holds 16 8qt pans for $60 rental. So if I'm thinking right that should be more than enough space for my pans. And then I can get a couple turkey roasters or sterno setups for when the food is out of the cambro.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks got you got a plan hope it works out for you. Keep us posted after the evnt how it went.

Warren


----------



## krj (Jul 24, 2018)

Will do, I actually have a small party that I'm catering middle of August, and if that goes well I'm doing a big cook for a non-profit organization for the local town fair at the end of September. So I'll be plenty busy this fall.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 24, 2018)

Just curious what your going to smoke on? Your going to need approximately 35- 9lb butts to achieve 200lbs of finished product. I usually figure 9 butts for 50lbs of finished product.
Your are going to need some help as that is going to be a big undertaking.

Wish you good luck!! and interested to see your results of your other events.


----------



## krj (Jul 24, 2018)

I'll be using this old gal until I build my smoker this fall/winter. My Grandpa and his brother built this nearly 30 years ago and it's been put through it's paces many a time. Yea, I'm figuring a 50% loss per butt, which turns out to be a good way to not underserve. It's gonna be a ton of sandwiches depending on how large of portion I do.













Photo May 20, 9 31 32 AM.jpg



__ krj
__ May 20, 2016


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 24, 2018)

If you go heavy on electric stuff, I'd suggest a back up generator. (A really quiet one, or two.)

I think whoever you've been talking to doesn't really have a clue beyond crafty trinkets and maybe some Christmas lights for ambiance.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> You can probably rent Cambros from a rental place which hold food trays and do a great job retaining heat. I have 2 that hold 6 each of the full size chaffing pans and do a great job for me. Follow your health dept rules to a T avoid getting shut down remember health safety first always.
> 
> Warren



SonnyE Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2018)

I did an event memorial weekend and used 200bs of pulled pork attendance was between 8 - 9 thousand people. 
You will need a commented group of help. One of the worst events I ever did was with a group a couple of tents down running a loud generator and fumes. The event now does not allow generators so check this suggestion out before planning on this. Most events that had electric also charge extra for your space. cost can just keep adding up do your home work.

Like your family hand me down smoker its cool looking.

Warren


----------



## krj (Jul 25, 2018)

It's a generator free zone, which is probably for the best considering there are something like 400+ vendors, and 10,000 that attend. I have spoken with one of the organizers, and know what they have for electrical down there and it would be more than adequate to handle whatever I need, but I think I'm just gonna go with renting the Cambro and using sterno steamers for the tables.

Yea, the old gal has been around and has been passed around depending on who needed it, or felt like doing a cook at the time. As soon as I get my gravity fed built, I'm dragging the old gal back to grandpa's because I'm not sure he's had possession of it for 10 years.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 25, 2018)

krj said:


> It's a generator free zone, which is probably for the best considering there are something like 400+ vendors, and 10,000 that attend. I have spoken with one of the organizers, and know what they have for electrical down there and it would be more than adequate to handle whatever I need, but I think I'm just gonna go with renting the Cambro and using sterno steamers for the tables.
> 
> Yea, the old gal has been around and has been passed around depending on who needed it, or felt like doing a cook at the time. As soon as I get my gravity fed built, I'm dragging the old gal back to grandpa's because I'm not sure he's had possession of it for 10 years.



Sounds like a plan then KRJ.
If Grandpa isn't objectionable to it, maybe give the frame a paint job before you take her back?
I'm real strong on tight Family circles.


----------



## krj (Jul 25, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Sounds like a plan then KRJ.
> If Grandpa isn't objectionable to it, maybe give the frame a paint job before you take her back?
> I'm real strong on tight Family circles.



It's funny that you say that, I was actually thinking of giving the entire thing a good coat of paint when I finish with mine.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 25, 2018)

krj said:


> It's funny that you say that, I was actually thinking of giving the entire thing a good coat of paint when I finish with mine.



I think you would get a bit of respect and admiration from Grandpa.
Show's you care, and respect him. Tightens bonds.


----------



## krj (Aug 2, 2018)

I managed to find a couple used 4 tray Cambros on ebay, and haggled the seller down to $100 a piece. Shipping was extremely high, but I still saved a bit compared to buying new. I really wasn't planning on buying them right now, but after weighing in the cost for the 3 days I'd need to pay to rent from the party supply, the ones I bought are paid for after two events of using them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2018)

Good planning if you are going to continue to do this and you can always resell them. The learning lesson of it cost to be in business. But you are building an equipment inventory.

Warren


----------



## krj (Aug 11, 2018)

I was contacted by someone from the event I’m doing in October today, she just had some questions and advice for my first outing. She also reminded me of a few guidelines I needed to follow. I’m required to have a hand washing station, which I knew about, but apparently I was wrong in the assumption that I could get away with the water not being warm. 

So now I’m trying to figure out the best way to maintain warm water without shelling out a ton of money. One thought I had was to use a sterno setup to maintain warm water. And just gauge the temp and snuff out or relight as needed. I haven’t seen any self contained was stations that are heated, that don’t cost an arm and a leg. 


Any thought?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 11, 2018)

I would suggest back to the rental center they have hot beverage transports that will keep water hot. They are used for coffee and the like. Also my health dept requires a spout that will stay open not a push button type. This warm water deal is new in the last year here. 

Warren


----------



## darrin maxey (Sep 28, 2018)

krj said:


> I'll be using this old gal until I build my smoker this fall/winter. My Grandpa and his brother built this nearly 30 years ago and it's been put through it's paces many a time. Yea, I'm figuring a 50% loss per butt, which turns out to be a good way to not underserve. It's gonna be a ton of sandwiches depending on how large of portion I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always use a 4oz. ice cream scoop so i can control serving size plus for the little bit extra i get the 4 1/2 inch buns instead of the 4" I use 3 turkey roasters


----------



## darrin maxey (Sep 28, 2018)

krj said:


> I was contacted by someone from the event I’m doing in October today, she just had some questions and advice for my first outing. She also reminded me of a few guidelines I needed to follow. I’m required to have a hand washing station, which I knew about, but apparently I was wrong in the assumption that I could get away with the water not being warm.
> 
> So now I’m trying to figure out the best way to maintain warm water without shelling out a ton of money. One thought I had was to use a sterno setup to maintain warm water. And just gauge the temp and snuff out or relight as needed. I haven’t seen any self contained was stations that are heated, that don’t cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> ...


Here we need a hand wash station we use a 5 gallon gott water just that has had the spout changed so it will stay open with holding the button down  you could put boiling water in there in the morning and be good all day we are required to have a bucket of soapy water and a bucket with a disinfectant in it ( 1 cap of bleach per gallon) i just go by walmart and get 2 gallon jugs of water usually Ice Mountain because of the screw off lid then I can reuse the jug the next day


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 28, 2018)

krj said:


> I was contacted by someone from the event I’m doing in October today, she just had some questions and advice for my first outing. She also reminded me of a few guidelines I needed to follow. I’m required to have a hand washing station, which I knew about, but apparently I was wrong in the assumption that I could get away with the water not being warm.
> 
> So now I’m trying to figure out the best way to maintain warm water without shelling out a ton of money. One thought I had was to use a sterno setup to maintain warm water. And just gauge the temp and snuff out or relight as needed. I haven’t seen any self contained was stations that are heated, that don’t cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> ...



Maybe you could hunt down someone else who goes there and see what they use to get by the requirements?

Meanwhile, what is in the Outhouses at the venue? Bet it's just cold water in there. :rolleyes:
Any Chem Toilet I've been in, that actually did have a sink, had cold water in them. o_O


----------



## krj (Sep 28, 2018)

darrin maxey said:


> Here we need a hand wash station we use a 5 gallon gott water just that has had the spout changed so it will stay open with holding the button down  you could put boiling water in there in the morning and be good all day we are required to have a bucket of soapy water and a bucket with a disinfectant in it ( 1 cap of bleach per gallon) i just go by walmart and get 2 gallon jugs of water usually Ice Mountain because of the screw off lid then I can reuse the jug the next day



What we’ve dreamed up is using a 5gallon container for clean water, sprayer pump, a small under sink hot water heater, to the faucet and sink. From there it drains into a bucket for the grey water. Gonna put it together this weekend. 



SonnyE said:


> Maybe you could hunt down someone else who goes there and see what they use to get by the requirements?
> 
> Meanwhile, what is in the Outhouses at the venue? Bet it's just cold water in there. :rolleyes:
> Any Chem Toilet I've been in, that actually did have a sink, had cold water in them. o_O



Can’t really do hunt someone down, because this is actually the first year the vendors are required to supply their own individual stations.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 29, 2018)

Can't agree with find an easy way to get by it will haunt you and could get you shut down.  :eek:
Maybe the inspector was nice that time but may not be this time.

Another thing they ask is how do you depose of the waste water tell them you dump it in the porta potty. You can't just empty it on the ground.

Warren


----------

